# "reality tv shows"



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I havent watched them since that gay guy won on Desert Island or whatever it was..
When do you think we'll see the end of this mindless garbage....?


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> I havent watched them since that gay guy won on Desert Island or whatever it was..
> When do you think we'll see the end of this mindless garbage....?


I doubt we'll ever see the end of an interest in human nature, which means, well done reality shows will be here for a long time.

The ones I enjoy are Alone, Amazing Race Canada, Survivor (the gay guy you mention), and Naked & Afraid.

ltr


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

I watch Survivor also and Masterchef US and Canada. I also watch Top Chef Canada. The wife likes Idol and The Voice.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

like_to_retire said:


> I doubt we'll ever see the end of an interest in human nature, which means, well done reality shows will be here for a long time.
> 
> The ones I enjoy are Alone, Amazing Race Canada, Survivor (the gay guy you mention), and Naked & Afraid.
> 
> ltr


I watch then same ones as well.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...don't you find it very annoying that each shot / scene is only about a half a second long...
how can you watch that? 
try to count to 6 on any one shot.
do you ever press "mute" to turn off the thematic background music and see how dumb it all looks with no soundtrack?
as you can tell, I'm no fan...


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> ...don't you find it very annoying that each shot / scene is only about a half a second long...
> how can you watch that?
> try to count to 6 on any one shot.
> do you ever press "mute" to turn off the thematic background music and see how dumb it all looks with no soundtrack?
> as you can tell, I'm no fan...


Well, the 6 second scenes cater to the average millennial's short attention span.

If you want longer scenes, try the show "Alone". It's been on for a number of seasons. Nothing more fun than watching someone starve to death while going raving mad by themselves. Participants are put out in the middle of nowhere by themselves without a film crew and have to film themselves how they survive alone. The last one that quits wins.

ltr


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

If you don't like them, don't watch them. Eventually, if enough people stop watching them, they go off the air.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Just a Guy said:


> If you don't like them, don't watch them. Eventually, if enough people stop watching them, they go off the air.


true....true....


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Survivor was the start of it all and we still watch it. We watched Lost for a season.

All the others we quickly gave up,on. We watched Idol and The Voice but realized that the winners never made a career with random exceptions. On Netflix, we can sample the many series for an episode.

We do still watch So You Think You Can Dance!

Still watch the occasional Fixer Upper and Income Property.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

The only one I like is Bar Rescue; it's pretty much the story of my life. I can attest that every situation on that show is real- I've been through almost every single thing he encounters.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

kcowan said:


> Survivor was the start of it all and we still watch it. We watched Lost for a season.
> 
> All the others we quickly gave up,on. We watched Idol and The Voice but realized that the winners never made a career with random exceptions. On Netflix, we can sample the many series for an episode.
> 
> ...


You are totally right kcowan most of the top people on the singing shows seem to go nowhere. I think the reason for this might be because they go too artsy and not try to put together really catchy music. Kelly Clarkson was somebody who could be artsy but made sure her tunes were very catchy at the same time.

I also watch some of the fixer upper shows and have actually used some of the stuff I saw on my own house.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Watching Income Property has taught me that home inspections will not protect you from the stuff they encounter behind walls and under floors. During buyers markets, ask for a history of repairs.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Actually, I think the modern day start of reality shows was Big Brother. That was on long before Survivor I believe.

I tend not to watch much reality TV at all as I see it simply as a cheap way to produce content and sell advertising. It's far cheaper to produce a show like Survivor, etc. etc. than to produce a show like say MASH or Cheers. As a result, I think we the consumer are doing ourselves a disservice by watching reality tv shows.

https://www.southuniversity.edu/who...programming-that-produces-high-ratings-119585

While I can understand why some people like watching reality tv for various reasons, what I can't understand is why anyone would want to put their life on public display where people watch them making a fool of themselves. After all, a reality show where the people just do sensible things, wouldn't do well would it. So called 'reality tv' is not to be confused with a documentary program, reality tv is about entertainment.

I just see it as cheap entertainment that sells advertising and deprives me of the opportunity to watch well done entertainment programs like the classic tv programs such as MASH or Cheers, etc. I find most of the 'series' I watch now are on the PBS channels and many of them British made series. No one does 'period' drama like the Brits do.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

I can't wait for the table to turn for the main character in The Apprentice reality show. imeach:


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Longtimeago said:


> Actually, I think the modern day start of reality shows was Big Brother. That was on long before Survivor I believe.


If you're talking USA reality shows, BB premiered in July 2000, while Survivor premiered in May 2000.

The original Dutch BB premiered in 1999 while the original Swedish Survivor (Expedition Robinson) premiered in 1997.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

There are some reality shows that I like and many I don't.

My very favourite would be Alone. It's the winner hands down.

My next favourite would be Amazing Race Canada. It's much better than Amazing Race (USA). The challenges are much more _challenging_.

I also still enjoy Survivor after all these years.

The overarching feature of Alone and Amazing Race and Survivor is that they are essentially real. Shows like Big Brother are not. They're just shows with people trying to make a name for themselves.

ltr


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

There's some good original content on the streaming services

Been watching old skool TV on shift.. it's all horrible imo.. especially the reality/drama TV they call "mainstream news" in the US

Based on what they advertise in commercials it's gotta be the boomers still watching this stuff?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Longtimeago said:


> Actually, I think the modern day start of reality shows was Big Brother. That was on long before Survivor I believe....


From Wikipedia:


Wikipedia said:


> ...the Swedish program Expedition Robinson , first broadcast in 1997, and then adapted to dozens of countries as Survivors, added the idea of ​​the contest, which forces the participants to compete against each other, thus being eliminated until the final winner is known. The reality show was born.
> 
> Big Brother was first broadcast in the Netherlands on September 16, 1999, and was later adapted in more than 70 countries.


Looks like it was pretty much a tie!


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> My very favourite would be Alone. It's the winner hands down.


I agree. This is the best. I'm completely addicted, although I am finding my interest decreasing with each successive season.

I haven't tried Amazing Race Canada, will have to look it up. I used to like the Amazing Race USA but I stopped watching several years ago.


----------

